# Old Iron



## PhillyVa (Feb 26, 2009)

Found this surf'n the web...every guy needs one in his back yard. Thm:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3kG...69277466e769355516a8288e0cf&topic=780.msg5325

enjoy

Philly


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 26, 2009)

EXCELLENT !!! Thm:


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 26, 2009)

Isn't it a risk, firing up such and old boiler? :shrug: :hDe:


----------



## Maryak (Feb 26, 2009)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> Isn't it a risk, firing up such and old boiler? :shrug: :hDe:



Only if it was not hydrostatically tested and the boiler mountings, manholes, etc. refitted before looking for the matches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's an updated video from fall 2008 :

[youtube=425,350]slCDujMREss[/youtube]​
One of the YouTube comments from the owner/restorer :



> This is about 5 years of moving and restoring for all of it. The boiler was actually in good working shape. When they put it away in the 40's they drained it. We tested it before we moved it (205#).


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 26, 2009)

very nice Thm:

looks like the kids were having fun.

makes ya just wana go out and git one 8)

chuck


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man, that's just about the greatest thing a guy could ever do. Those kids will remember that for the rest of their lives and will be telling their kids about it!!

Now I gotta wipe the drool off my keyboard.

Pete


----------



## Kludge (Mar 5, 2009)

10K Pete  said:
			
		

> Oh man, that's just about the greatest thing a guy could ever do. Those kids will remember that for the rest of their lives and will be telling their kids about it!!



Even better, they may grow up with an appreciation of the old machinery and become active in restoration. That would be even greater to pass on.

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## PhillyVa (Apr 22, 2009)

Well here's another one...big kids smiles, tears - pricless. Old John Deere bieing started.

Enjoy

Philly


----------



## PhillyVa (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh-oh forgot the link

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExDiLplLZqg[/ame]

Philly


----------



## rake60 (Apr 22, 2009)

Great videos!

I live about 10 miles away from the Coolspring Power Museum
and I have never been there. scratch.gif
I believe they are all gas engines. I did find this video from there,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWTdtU-T3aQ&feature=PlayList&p=999C5B1C4BABC64A&index=7[/ame]

and a copy of the 2009 Schedule.






Maybe I'll get there this year.

Rick


----------



## Mo deller (Apr 22, 2009)

Oooohhh I want a steam engine now. As if I havn't got enough to do ;D


----------



## PhillyVa (Nov 2, 2009)

Anatomy of a antique traction engine boiler...

This is an old boiler that has been cut away to show how they were constructed. 
Its construction is typical for most locomotive style boilers commonly used on 
farm tractions engines from the 1880's up until the late 1920's. I put this page together 
so those who are unfamiliar with the insides of a boiler can see how one is constructed. 

http://www.herculesengines.com/Steam/Boiler Construction/index.htm

Some interesting very stuff

Philly


----------



## 4156df (Nov 2, 2009)

Philly,

Nice job on the boiler page and nice to know a member of this group did it!. I came across it awhile ago and it was the key to me finally understanding how a boiler is put together. Also used it to educate my two grandsons. Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## PhillyVa (Nov 2, 2009)

I was just doing some research and found this link <http://www.herculesengines.com/Default.htm>

Philly


----------



## nkalbrr (Nov 4, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Great videos!
> 
> I live about 10 miles away from the Coolspring Power Museum
> and I have never been there. scratch.gif
> ...


You need to go. It's hard to believe horse and wagon delivered alot of this equipment to the gas and oil fields. Also the flea market/swap meet has some good bargains


----------

